# Guns and loads



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

I put this on the goose hunting forum but i would like to know what duck hunters are useing as far as guns and loads. I shoot a benelli nova My favorite duck load is reminton nitrosteel 3" 2's but i will try to shoot the cheapest 2's i can find.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I shoot a Nova also and I shoot 3 inch 2 or BB Kent Faststeel, depending on early or late season and if we're shooting puddlers or divers.


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

jonesy12 said:


> I shoot a Nova also and I shoot 3 inch 2 or BB Kent Faststeel, depending on early or late season and if we're shooting puddlers or divers.


I have had nothing but problems with Kent Faststeel I boutght a box of them in 3 1/2" BB I kit probably 20 geese out of 25 shots and didn't knock a single bird down, not only that i shot a pigeon with one of those pucked it naked and it kept flying like he wasn't even shot at. has anyone else shot kents and had bad luck with them? maybe i just had a bad batch.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Look at the Kent Fasteel thread. Kent Steel uke:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Preds21 said:


> My favorite duck load is reminton nitrosteel 2's 3 '' but i will try to shoot the cheapest 2's i can find.


I love the nitrosteel to no. 2's. But my favorite is nitro 2's in 2&3/4 inch 1&1/8 oz. They pattern the best in my nova, they pattern so tight at 30 yds Iblew the complete breast off a mallard drake and not a scrap of meat left which was dissapointing. That pattern is all I will shoot though, and the velocity at 1330 which is perfect IMO. :beer:


----------



## mudman692566 (May 7, 2008)

I shoot a Nova also and have found that the winchester supreme loads perform really well as do the black clouds (federal). Federal loads other than the black clouds are NOT worth a penny in my opinion. Get what you pay for basically. I'd rather spend up front and kill em, not pay later shootin a bunch of cripples!!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

When it comes to buying shot gun shells remember speed kills. I shoot 3 1/2 inch Expert BB's for everything and it kills stuff awesome. My partner and I got a buy on about 4 cases of Nirto Mag in 2 3/4 2's and 4's. The stuff patterns good but it is so much slower then where we are used to shooting. You really have to compensate when switching back and forth. We go those nitros for 5 bucks a box just use them for duck over the decoys. For 10 a box you can get 3 inch experts. I would go that way rather then the remingtons.


----------



## steelshotshooter (Jun 2, 2008)

I shoot a Remington 870 pump with a 30" Hastings Wadlock barrel...

I handload and shoot a 7/8 oz. load of #3 steel for woodies and #1 steel for mallards....

sss


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a Benelli SBEI with a Wad Wizard SWAT 12 that I've used for 8 years. I really like it a lot. I've just picked up a SBEII so I'm looking forward to using that this year. I shoot Federal #2s in 3 inch.


----------



## wickedmfer (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm shooting a Remington 1100, with a comp n choke extended tube in mod. and I'm using Remington HD in #6, and #4.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Winchester SX2 or SX3 both with KICKS high Flyer MOD chokes. Ill shoot 3" or 3 1/2" Expert BB or 2s and some Winchester Supreme BB and 2s.


----------



## TNduckKLR (Aug 5, 2007)

I shoot a SBE2 with Kicks High Flyer (Full) and Kent 1's and I shot BlackCloud BB's last year and have no complaints with either


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I shoot a SBE and use 3" experts in #3 shot. I buy them by the case to save money. If I had more cash I would shoot 3 1/2 inchers all the time, they pound birds.


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

Browing Gold+ Winchester Expert 3 1/2" BB = Deadly


----------



## choc24/7 (Mar 22, 2008)

beretta xtrema with winchester supreme HV 3.5" #2


----------

